# I could not Tip Driver



## WTF_ UBER (Jan 24, 2020)

I’m in Mexico of the last two Uber rides I’ve taken, both drivers received five stars from me. Unfortunately it did not give me the option to add a tip. When I left the drivers I pointed to my phone and said I will add the gratuity onto it. I’ve been trying to contact Uber And the only info on the app gives a number of ways to complain. The only complaint I have is at Uber for letting them know I want to tip my drivers. WTF?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

WTF_ UBER said:


> I'm in Mexico of the last two Uber rides I've taken, both drivers received five stars from me. Unfortunately it did not give me the option to add a tip. When I left the drivers I pointed to my phone and said I will add the gratuity onto it. I've been trying to contact Uber And the only info on the app gives a number of ways to complain. The only complaint I have is at Uber for letting them know I want to tip my drivers. WTF?


Thanks for being a thoughtful passenger
This site isnt affiliated w uber in any way
You can always give the driver cash!!!
Have a nice trip!!!


----------

